# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Sanatoria Leczenia Nerwic

## sara46

WITAM  :Smile: 
Mam pytanie czy ktoś może mi napisać gdzie można pojechać do sanatorium na NFZ na gdzie leczą nerwicę lekową i wypisać nazwy miejscowości oraz ośrodki bo nie mogę znaleźć w internecie słyszałam o Mosznej ale opinie są rożne i Ustroń Tulipan.Może ktoś był i ma jakieś doświadczenie ja bym chciała pojechać pierwszy raz i nie wiem nic na ten temat mile widziane uwagi rady itd Iie trzeba czekać i czy skierowanie od psychiatry jest potrzebne czy od ogólnego rodzinnego? Nie chodzi mi o oddział zamknięty szpital tylko sanatorium gdzie można się leczyć na nerwicę oraz podreperować swoje zdrowie przez terapię i inne zabiegi z tym związane. Czy są tam też lekarze interniści np bo ja leczę się na inne schorzenia? Czy jest opieka 24h?  
Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi pozdrawiam.  :Smile:  Sara46

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jasne, że są takie sanatoria i leczą tam takie zaburzenia nerwicowe na przykład w Swieradowie Zdroju.  Warto wejść na ich stronę /uzdrowisko- swieradow. pl i zapoznać się z ich ofertą. Moja znajoma tam była i bardzo pomagały jej takie kąpiele rozluźniające mięśnie.

----------


## synapsa

Do sanatorium można pojechać,posłuchać mądrego wykładu/jeżeli jest w programie/,tylko trzeba mieć świadomość,że choroba lękowa zwana "nerwicą", niejedno ma imię ale wspólny objaw - LĘK.Lęk nie ma przyczyny,czyli stres po opieprzeniu przez szefa nie jest chorobą lękową.Lęk może przybierać postać wolnopłynącego lub wybuchającego,może odnaleść swoje ujście w sercu,czy trzewiach.To długotrwała choroba wymagająca w znacznym odsetku-leczenia farmakologicznego a więc wizyty u lekarza psychiatry.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie kierujmy się tylko leczeniem farmakologicznym... trzeba też trochę ruszyć głową i zacząć myśleć i rozmawiać z psychologiem. Człowiek też powinien gdzieś wyjechać i się zrelaksować. Ja byłam ostatnio na zabiegach spa w miejscowości sanatoryjnej w Połczyn Zdroju na Zdrojowej i bardzo odpoczełam i się zrelaksowałam. Byłam na kąpieli, która miała za zadanie rozluźnić mięśnie. Po tej kąpieli bylam tak odpręzona, że prawie w ogóle zapomniałam o swoje nerwicy.

----------


## poradźcie

witam  :Smile:  

Mam termin do sanatorium czytam opinie szukam ale nie ma ich za dużo może ktoś jest co był na takim turnusie i może coś więcej powiedzieć.Skierowanie mam do Tulipana w Ustroniu. Nie wiem czemu nie ma więcej informacji od pacjentów którzy byli korzystali by się podzielili swoimi odczuciami itd Jak to wygląda ze strony kuracjuszy czy są zadowoleni na jakie zabiegi terapie mam sie nastawić bo wszędzie piszą terapia indywidualna i grupowa to wiemy jak to wygląda ale np inne co wchodzi w skład itd Niby internet a tak mało informacji że szok  :Frown: 
 Może macie większe doświadczenia 
  Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## stalker8

→ polskieradio.pl/7/6567
→ Polskie Radio → jedynka → audycje → ABC zdrowia psychicznego 
Dzisiejsza audycja o zaburzeniach psychosomatycznych typu nerwicowego. Niestety jeszcze nie dodano na stronie, może jutro będzie. Dziś wspomniano o dokumentacji jaką prowadził Freud - o opisach reakcji mężczyzn, którzy dostawali wezwanie do wyjazdu na front. I trafiali z powodu takich objawów nerwowych prosto do szpitala.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja śmiało polecić sanatorium Świeradów Zdrój. Świeradów–Zdrój to niewielka miejscowość uzdrowiskowa położona w Sudetach u stóp Gór Izerskich.  Uzdrowisko Świeradów-Czerniawa zabiegi wykonywane na bazie koncesjonowanych wód leczniczych, takie jak inhalacje i kąpiele radonowe, kąpiele lecznicze na bazie wód mineralnych oraz dostęp do pijalni wód mineralnych są oferowane na terenie Świeradowa - Zdroju

----------


## bazelka

Nie znam sanatorium ale mój tata leczył się w prywatnym ośrodku Medox w Nowym Modlinie i bardzo mu tam pomogli.Dobrzy specjaliści z dużym doświadczeniem klinicznym.Miał zastosowany indywidualny tok leczenia.Warto tam zapytac.

----------

